# Special operations resucitation team?



## Moshah2008 (Nov 16, 2016)

Been reading articles I found on line and ran across one from JSOC online by a captain on this unit. 

Anyone heard or been on this awesome team seems really interesting and something that seems worthwhile.

Files attached of articles.


----------



## Moshah2008 (Nov 16, 2016)

Apologies I mean JSOM online


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 16, 2016)

One of my best friends was a SOCM on one of these teams.


----------



## Moshah2008 (Nov 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> One of my best friends was a SOCM on one of these teams.


What exactly is that team tasked to do, what are there capabilities and assignments?  Any info at all?  Cant find much else besides these articles


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Moshah2008 said:


> What exactly is that team tasked to do, what are their capabilities and assignments?  Any


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 16, 2016)

Moshah2008 said:


> What exactly is that team tasked to do, what are there capabilities and assignments?  Any info at all?  Cant find much else besides these articles



Those are enough. They are surgical teams that deploy forward. They do exactly what is laid out  in the journal article.


----------

